# telekom, t-online,... -ohne worte-



## Markus (29 Juli 2003)

so ähnlich ist es mir mit diesen affen auch schon öfters geganen...   



> Am 22.07.2002 habe ich im T-Punkt Karlsruhe bei der Telekom meinen Telefonanschluß und meinen DSL-Anschluß gekündigt. Netterweise hat man auch eine von mir vorbereitete T-Online Kündigung an den T-Online Kundenservice gefaxt. Am 01.08.2002 habe ich telefonisch beim T-Online Service nach dem Stand meiner Kündigung bei T-Online nachgefragt. Ein Herr Flottmann an der anderen Leitung sagte mir, sie sei im System und bereits bearbeitet worden. Soweit so gut.
> 
> Schließlich bin ich am 05.08.2002 nach Baden-Baden umgezogen und zum 09.08.2002 wurde mein Telefonanschluß stillgelegt.
> 
> ...


----------



## tobkin (27 August 2003)

*Anrufbeantworter...*

Hallo Markus,
irgendwann hat jeder mit den Telekomikern so seine Erfahrung...  
bei mir war es als ich von Nord- nach Süddeutschland gezogen bin. 
Ich meldete im Juli meinen ISDN-Anschluss (Komfort) und alles klappte wunderbar, bis zur 1. Rechnung...da stand  dann der Anrufbeantworter mit 5 DM extra drauf  ... Jeden Monat versprach man mir dann, das Problem abgestellt ist und ab dem nächsten Monat der AB nicht mehr abgerechnet wird. Im Februar war dann meine Gedult am Ende :twisted:  und die Frau am anderen Ende der Leitung bekam das auch verbal zu spühren. Sie leitete mich dann weiter nach Hamburg, wo ich dann eine sehr nette Hilfsbereite Dame (Fr. Svensson) am Hörer hatte, die dann scheinbar tiefer in die Sache "eintauchte". Nach etlichen telefonaten stellte Sie dann fest, das irgendein anderer Teilnehemer auf meinen Anschluss abgerechnet (der AB) wurde. Im März setzte sich dann schlussendlich der Leiter der Telekom Kempten mit mir in Verbindung, und ich bekam eine Gutschrift der enstandenen Kosten + 10¤ "Schmerzensgeld"...the end...

Gruss Tobias

PS: Nie die Hoffnung verlieren.... :wink:


----------

